# Have you weighed your Blackhorn 209?



## fishtail (Oct 11, 2017)

From my bottle it's averaging 77 grains weight per 100 grains volume.
Their instructions say 100 grains volume weighs 70 grains.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 12, 2017)

I know what you’re saying if you are using the BH vials.  It doesn’t match up.  I use 84 gr. weighted and it’s a good bit below the 120 mark by volume.  That could be dangerous. 

One of the reasons I switched to BH 209 was so I could get better accuracy.  Never really understood the measuring by volume when you can get a decent scale for cheap.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Oct 12, 2017)

fishtail said:


> From my bottle it's averaging 77 grains weight per 100 grains volume.
> Their instructions say 100 grains volume weighs 70 grains.



Volume measures, especially the tubes can vary greatly.  Use only the conversion number (.7) as given by Western when weighing BH209.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 12, 2017)

I have some of the CVA or traditions plastic measuring containers and they measure different than the BH209 vials.  I have no idea which is right.  When planning my BH209, I would just weight them on my powder scale.

Rosewood


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 12, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> I know what you’re saying if you are using the BH vials.  It doesn’t match up.  I use 84 gr. weighted and it’s a good bit below the 120 mark by volume.  That could be dangerous.
> 
> One of the reasons I switched to BH 209 was so I could get better accuracy.  Never really understood the measuring by volume when you can get a decent scale for cheap.




This post is spot on. I do exactly what he does and 84 measures grains does not hit the 120 grains by volume. 

As a side note 300 grain bullets out of my muzzleloader with 84 measured grains really kicks like CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored and is unnecessary...but its what I shoot because it groups well.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 12, 2017)

So far, I see at least every poster is aware of these discrepancies I've found.
Reading up on this it's not anything new, going back to posts in 2013 on other forums.
Some bottles weigh 70 grains per 100 grains volume, others 77 per 100. One poster supposed to have contacted Western and got a response to "rely on the volume measure method".
Another published outdoors writer sites, "there are no set standards as to measuring powder by volume". This is referring to the use of grains not CC, such as Lee and others.  
Coincidentally I have two different manufacturers of 100gr powder measures that measure the same as to volume.


----------



## steveus (Oct 13, 2017)

I weigh every charge, then don't have to worry about.


----------

